# Passbook in Canada



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm really pumped about iOS 6, but I'm concerned that, like most new features announced by Apple, Passbook will be extremely limited. 

Does anyone have any information, beyond the two 'graphs on the Apple.ca website, regarding Passbook functionality in Canada?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Almost none of the new features are "extremely limited". In fact, the only extremely limited feature is 3D mapping, which is only officially available in the US.

Passbook is part of the OS, and works just fine in Canada. Whether Canadian companies will support it remains to be seen, but they'd be foolish not to.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Apple actually posted a list of countries that support various features of iOS 6. 

Apple (Canada) - iOS 6 Feature Availability

Canada seems to support 90% of most iOS 6 features and I assume it will support Passbook. As John said, it would be up to Canadian companies to take advantage of this in order to be really successful.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

From what I've seen, it wouldn't take a normal company much time to make a pass for the passbook app. The app is in the operating system so it is a worldwide feature, it just depends on if it gets used or not. 

There are also a couple of ways to distribute passes one of which I'm lead to believe is via a website or email. So companies don't even need an app to help distribute a pass for the passbook which I think will be key.

One would think that any company which distributes tickets or coupons via email they could also include a link to download a pass fairly easily.

I don't go out to events often but the ones I do goto have the print a home ticket option at the moment and I would be stoked if you could just email a pass for passbook to yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

The Starbucks Canada app now officially supports Passbook. It was a feature I wasn't too excited about, but now it has definitely grabbed my attention. It's pretty neat.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Svivie said:


> The Starbucks Canada app now officially supports Passbook. It was a feature I wasn't too excited about, but now it has definitely grabbed my attention. It's pretty neat.


ya but where is the Tim Hortons support (or AirCanada/WestJet for that fact)


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I doubt Tim Hortons will support it anytime soon. For the longest time they were cash only and really resisted credit/debit cards.


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

I've submitted feedback through the iPhone apps for AirMiles and Shoppers. I suggest others contact the companies they'd like to see with Passbook compatibility. Either through an existing app or directly. 

I don't travel much, but would find it useful when I did for WestJet to use Passbook so I'll contact them as well. 

If people post other companies they'd like to see, I'd be willing to contact any I also find useful. I'd also contact the non-useful to me ones when I have some extra time. That way we can help each other out. I'll start with Tim's today, what type of Passbook support? Loyalty card? Pay with gift card?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jhuynh said:


> I doubt Tim Hortons will support it anytime soon. For the longest time they were cash only and really resisted credit/debit cards.


Tim's resisted credit and debit cards because they cause significant delay at POS; like PayPass and gift cards (which Tim's encourages), Passbook will only serve to speed up payment...


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I haven't used Passbook yet... what's the advantage of that versus a dedicated app? Air Canada's app has been pretty handy in the past -- what's in it for them to integrate with Passbook?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

crawford said:


> I haven't used Passbook yet... what's the advantage of that versus a dedicated app? Air Canada's app has been pretty handy in the past -- what's in it for them to integrate with Passbook?


It puts everything in one handy place - I have Passbook in my iPhone's dock, but other apps are put away in folders by category.

Passbook lets me easily get at rewards and gift cards without rummaging through tons of apps.

PassSource lets you create Passbooks for some cards, especially if they have barcodes.

I created one for my IKEA card, but have yet to test it.

PassSource - Create Passbook passes and Manage your own custom Apple iOS 6 Passbook PassKit passes for free for your iPhone


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

DempsyMac said:


> ya but where is the Tim Hortons support (or AirCanada/WestJet for that fact)


Air Canada has said they are working on it.

FlyerTalk Forums - View Single Post - Air Canada iPhone app

I used it on a United flight coming back to YYZ. Worked great.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

The best part of Passbook is the GPS functionality. I have used it a bunch now at airports for boarding passes and at Starbucks and it makes for great functionality. Making the barcodes available when needed is the magic sauce for Passbook.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I can verify that Eventbrite event tickets, Cineplex Odeon tickets and the SCENE card (also from them) work with Passbook in Canada (don't drink enough Starbucks to test that out, but apparently it works fine too).

Besides having the things in one place, the ability of the app to "present" the appropriate pass automatically when you arrive there is extremely cool.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Starbucks Canada added Passbook support in the latest update which came out this week. Good thing too, because they were getting absolutely hammered in App Store reviews simply because they didn't have that feature.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hoping for BA to pull something together by Saturday, LOL! And AC/ANZ by early Dec...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It's nice to know that Apple has designed an app that is so useful to so many people. That noted, it is something I will never use, nor have need of and as usual, I am stuck with it taking up space on my iPhone because Apple dictates I must. Oh when will they bring back 'choice' so I can delete useless apps like this and Newstand?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> It's nice to know that Apple has designed an app that is so useful to so many people. That noted, it is something I will never use, nor have need of and as usual, I am stuck with it taking up space on my iPhone because Apple dictates I must. Oh when will they bring back 'choice' so I can delete useless apps like this and Newstand?


I hate it when they don't allow an app to be deleted.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I hate it when they don't allow an app to be deleted.


Or even allowing you to throw an app in a folder. Not sure why Newsstand of all their apps can not be put in a folder. I think its the only app to that you cannot put in a folder.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Or even allowing you to throw an app in a folder. Not sure why Newsstand of all their apps can not be put in a folder. I think its the only app to that you cannot put in a folder.


Because Newsstand, and I think Passbook too, is already a folder (custom folder). You can't put any folder within a folder.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Or even allowing you to throw an app in a folder. Not sure why Newsstand of all their apps can not be put in a folder. I think its the only app to that you cannot put in a folder.


Newsstand can't be put in a folder because it's a folder itself.

Don't get me wrong - I'd love to be able to nest folders, but that's the apparent reasoning.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> Because Newsstand, and I think Passbook too, is already a folder (custom folder). You can't put any folder within a folder.


Passbook I can put in a folder. What makes Newsstand any different then iBooks? Its just newspapers and magazines, instead of books.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

wonderings said:


> Passbook I can put in a folder. What makes Newsstand any different then iBooks? Its just newspapers and magazines, instead of books.


Because the newspapers and magazines are apps. And apps can only go in a folder ie. Newstand. You can't put a folder in a folder. Passbook is not a folder. iBooks is an app.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Passbook I can put in a folder. What makes Newsstand any different then iBooks? Its just newspapers and magazines, instead of books.


Absolutely right... I never tried.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Passbook can be placed in a folder.

I like passbook and Starbucks... Went to a Starbucks that didn't have scanners though today. That annoyed me, no scanners, in a full on Starbucks in Ottawa, it wasn't like it was a kiosk.

I think as apple increases the number of apps that they make more of them should be on the AppStore rather than the device. It could also allow for upgrades to base apps without upgrades to iOS.

Newsstand should just only show up when you install a magazine or book app that shows up in it. It doesn't need to be visible if it is empty...

Sent from my iPad


----------



## FreddyMac (Jan 4, 2009)

where's the cachet of an iPhone at Tim's? their Wi-Fi sucks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting first post.. Tim's wifi performance is not universal. But I would not use public wifi if 3G/LTE were available. There are still very common and easy ways to scoop information when people connect to public wifi without encryption.




FreddyMac said:


> where's the cachet of an iPhone at Tim's? their Wi-Fi sucks.


----------



## FreddyMac (Jan 4, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Interesting first post.. Tim's wifi performance is not universal. But I would not use public wifi if 3G/LTE were available. There are still very common and easy ways to scoop information when people connect to public wifi without encryption.


that's a very good point! thank you.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I have Newsstand in a folder. It doesn't work anymore, mind you.. but it's in a folder!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The point is, one should have the option to delete these what Apple considers 'must haves' when you never use them. Grrrrr.


----------



## nickc717 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, newbie here. 

In reference to the question about Passbook... I have a Starbucks card in Passbook. It works like a charm to pay. So far, the Starbucks I usually go to all have the scanner, so I haven't run into any issues with paying. The only problem is that the cost of whatever I buy isn't immediately deducted from the pass - it takes a few hours, whereas with the official Sbux app, it's deducted instantly.

It'd be great to see Shoppers, Indigo, Tim's etc. get their acts together. Not expecting the TTC to create a pass any time soon. (Hah!)


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Got my sister to do a web check in with Porter and added the boarding passes to passbook, will see how that goes for her...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

I purchased tickets for Halloween Haunt at Canada's Wonderland last week. Was surprised that I was given an option to get my tickets via Passbook! I was directed to a mobile web page with all my purchased tickets and a + sign beside each of them. Clicking it added the ticket to Passbook. When I arrived at Wonderland, I just gave the staff my phone to scan. Super convenient.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Does anyone have Passbook and know if there's conflicts if I download the Starbucks app from the US Store versus the Canada Store?

I interchangeably use my US and Canadian iTunes accounts and some of the Passbook options for apps are different in each.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Does anyone have Passbook and know if there's conflicts if I download the Starbucks app from the US Store versus the Canada Store?
> 
> I interchangeably use my US and Canadian iTunes accounts and some of the Passbook options for apps are different in each.


I have the app from Canada and when I go to the US as soon as my phone realises that I am in the US i get all the US options in the app. So I'm pretty sure you'll be fine.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Does anyone have Passbook and know if there's conflicts if I download the Starbucks app from the US Store versus the Canada Store?
> 
> I interchangeably use my US and Canadian iTunes accounts and some of the Passbook options for apps are different in each.


I've got the US Starbucks app installed and my Canadian card is my Passbook card and I've used it multiple times without incident. I've got it configured to pop up like a notification when I'm close to my regular locations and it works great!


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Air Canada is all set for Passbook integration.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

psycosis said:


> Air Canada has said they are working on it.
> 
> FlyerTalk Forums - View Single Post - Air Canada iPhone app
> 
> I used it on a United flight coming back to YYZ. Worked great.



Air Canada App now supports Passbook. I checked in today for a flight tomorrow and the option is there and it puts the boarding pass in the Passbook App.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Chookaboom said:


> Air Canada App now supports Passbook. I checked in today for a flight tomorrow and the option is there and it puts the boarding pass in the Passbook App.


Yup! I used it last week in Czech Republic.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Chookaboom said:


> Air Canada App now supports Passbook. I checked in today for a flight tomorrow and the option is there and it puts the boarding pass in the Passbook App.


How does this work when you're going through US customs or the security checks and they want to see a boarding pass? Do they just look at the screen? I'm almost afraid to try it...


----------



## stingko (Apr 14, 2008)

I use Passbook regularly for my many flights between Toronto and Montréal on Air Canada, as well as form my frequent visits at Starbucks. Works like a charm. The only thing I haven't been able to make work is the app presenting the appropriate coupon automatically when I arrive at the airport or Starbucks. I got gps, notification on and all but it doesn't seem to work. Anyone been able to?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I do have my favourite Starbucks locations set up in the Starbucks app and it does present Passbook when I arrive there.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Purchased my ticket for the new Bond and it's in passbook via cineplex app.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

jimbotelecom said:


> Purchased my ticket for the new Bond and it's in passbook via cineplex app.


Yup, did the same a couple of weeks ago for a different movie... While I was skeptical at first, Passbook is useful!


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

mikef said:


> I do have my favourite Starbucks locations set up in the Starbucks app and it does present Passbook when I arrive there.


I set it up too but have mixed feelings about it. Sure it works but it is a bit annoying when I'm working near the Starbucks but not going. It's minor but when not needed its still on the lock screen cause I'm there. Why isn't the iPhone psychic?

The syncing of passbooks across the family iPhones are nice. Get points quicker at Starbucks cause my wife has my card now too. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> Purchased my ticket for the new Bond and it's in passbook via cineplex app.


Sorry, but the ticket isn't there at all. You still have to pick up the ticket at the theatre, using the barcode on the app. There can still be lines for this, especially if you show a little late. Not exactly elegant.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

milhaus said:


> Sorry, but the ticket isn't there at all. You still have to pick up the ticket at the theatre, using the barcode on the app. There can still be lines for this, especially if you show a little late. Not exactly elegant.


Interesting, someone should tell that to the theatre I went to last night since I walked up to the theatre entrance and they just scanned the ticket off my screen... seemed pretty elegant to me.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Has anyone used the Ticketmaster app with Passbook? I was going to try it today, but the iTunes reviews were less than positive. Reviewers said that the app isn't compatible with Passbook, even though the app claims to be. I ended up printing my tickets today -- I didn't want to arrive at the venue unable to get in.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Garry said:


> Interesting, someone should tell that to the theatre I went to last night since I walked up to the theatre entrance and they just scanned the ticket off my screen... seemed pretty elegant to me.


Interesting, can someone confirm your experience, because my experience and everyone else's - search passbook cineplex one the web - is that you have to scan the barcode to get your physical tickets. Sorry, maybe I'll believe you once someone else writes about it.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

milhaus said:


> Interesting, can someone confirm your experience, because my experience and everyone else's - search passbook cineplex one the web - is that you have to scan the barcode to get your physical tickets. Sorry, maybe I'll believe you once someone else writes about it.


I think Milhaus is correct. I'll follow up on Friday pm after I sit down to watch Skyfall.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

The Air Canada Pass Book boarding pass worked well today for me. Just checked in on-line w/ the boarding pass being SMS'd to my iPhone. Clicked on the links in the texts and the PassBook populated with my boarding passes.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

It depends if your theatre has print, skip, scan or not which most theatres appear to have.

Print Skip Scan

edit: although it appears other reviews say you need to print the tickets at the ticket print machine(which seems counterintuitive to me)


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I am taking a United flight tomorrow, I checked in, I had my boarding pass emailed to me, I open Passbook, and it still wants to take me to the app store. Does not show up any boarding pass or anything. Wonder what I am doing wrong!

Cheers


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

tilt said:


> I am taking a United flight tomorrow, I checked in, I had my boarding pass emailed to me, I open Passbook, and it still wants to take me to the app store. Does not show up any boarding pass or anything. Wonder what I am doing wrong!
> 
> Cheers


You need to make sure the boarding pass is added to passbook. I am not sure if the email includes the passbook. I used the united app to checkin. You can re-checkin in the app to get the passbook added.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I used Passbook for the first time for a movie. I thought it was great, however, Cineplex's app sucked. I'd be 3 or 4 steps into an order view, and hitting the wrong button would cancel out the entire order process. It took me 4 tries to get through it. It wasn't very intuitive. Despite that, placing the order, and then just showing up and scanning to print my ticket was an awesome experience.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

jhuynh said:


> It depends if your theatre has print, skip, scan or not which most theatres appear to have.
> 
> Print Skip Scan
> 
> edit: although it appears other reviews say you need to print the tickets at the ticket print machine(which seems counterintuitive to me)


Print Skip Scan is unrelated to passbook for the time being, though I would bet it is just a matter of time before passbook delivery is added as an option for print skip scan. 

For now passbook is only an option for cineplex's program for picking up pre-purchased tickets in the theater. ie when you get there, you scan your phone at the kiosk to print your traditional paper ticket.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC said:


> The point is, one should have the option to delete these what Apple considers 'must haves' when you never use them. Grrrrr.


I think their position on this is that the iPhone (et al) need to have a consistent user experience. This has turned out to be a HUGE selling point over Android for most people. There's also the possibility that you'll have need of them one day (which, with Passbook, is likely inevitable).

Thus, the decision to make the default apps un-removeable. You can at least move the ones you don't prefer to the last page ...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

psycosis said:


> You need to make sure the boarding pass is added to passbook. I am not sure if the email includes the passbook. I used the united app to checkin. You can re-checkin in the app to get the passbook added.


Sid not work on rechecking either. And the email did not include a passbook option anywhere

Cheers


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Scanned at cineplex from passbook. Ticket was then printed. 

About to see the new Bond - Skyfall!


----------

